# Disposable membrane disc syringe filter 25mm- Nylon / PTFE for making 0.6%AA



## Ruturaj (Mar 23, 2011)

hey guys I am getting this filter Disposable membrane   								disc syringe filter 25mm- Nylon / PTFE
will it make 0.6%AA sterile
I am going to mix sterile water 7.5ml and white vinegar 1ml


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 23, 2011)

what's the pore size of the filter?

.22um or smaller is necessary for sterility


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 23, 2011)

ok I will buy 0.20um then
thanks buddy


----------

